# Baby Adders!!!



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

My local site was crawling with these today, persuaded this one to sit still and not bite me long enough for a couple of pics. To get an idea of size, the stone next to it was about 1cm long on its longest side


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

stunning


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

yo are very lucky to be able to see such lil stunners,really nice shots aswell..


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Excellent! 

Keep the shots coming!!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice,and the colours are awesome too


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

That is incredible, cant believe how small it is :gasp:


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

That's beautiful!:no1:
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Seems very early for this years stu do you think 2009 or 2010.

I've never seen bubby berus in July.

Graeme


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Seems very early for this years stu do you think 2009 or 2010.
> 
> I've never seen bubby berus in July.
> 
> Graeme


Looking at the colour and size I'd say 2010, haven't seen any small specimens at all this year, then yesterday loads disappearing off into the undergrowth wherever we stepped


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

These really make me want a DWA licence


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

sweet i need to go herping soon


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

bobby said:


> These really make me want a DWA licence


why? they are not a god species to keep and very few captive bred are available in the UK.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Very nice looking babies.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww wow how lucky are you - fab photos aswell


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

slippery42 said:


> why? they are not a god species to keep and very few captive bred are available in the UK.


I know....

I've always had a thing for them :blush:


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

Great pics! Are they always that reddish colour as newborns? :2thumb:


----------



## dawnjthomp (Oct 13, 2009)

awww teeny then iv only ever seen adults and totally different colour, i wonder what a bite off one that lil would do?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

dawnjthomp said:


> awww teeny then iv only ever seen adults and totally different colour, i wonder what a bite off one that lil would do?


A fat sore finger for most people!


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

What do baby adders eat? In fact, what species do adders prey on full stop? The photos are incredible, thanks Stuart for posting them. I never realised quite how small they are, I've only ever seen one adult in the flesh, but it was a long long time ago!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

A-mezzin. Lovely shots of beuatiful creatures. I've still never seen an adder in the wild, only saw my first grass snake a few weeks ago!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

awww they are adorable & great pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous little thing. The site my friend showed me is always full of adders. But never seen any babies.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Alfonzo said:


> What do baby adders eat? In fact, what species do adders prey on full stop? The photos are incredible, thanks Stuart for posting them. I never realised quite how small they are, I've only ever seen one adult in the flesh, but it was a long long time ago!


Baby adders seem to prefer small lizards and adults get by on mainly voles!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome photo's buddy. :no1:


Ive never seen a native British reptile in the wild, full stop. 

Is there anywhere in the East Yorkshire area where I might be able to find these stunners?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

arent the females brown with the males being grey/black???

i would love to keep adders i think they are probably the nicest looking snakes around


----------

